# Le SAV de l'Apple Watch



## Oyoel (21 Mai 2015)

Si vous avez pris ou non un AppleCare+, ce sujet est là pour rassembler vos impressions ou vos expériences éventuelles sur le service après-vente de l'Apple Watch.

N'hésitez pas à décrire votre problème et à poster les photos de votre montre, ainsi qu'à nous expliquer la façon dont Apple à pris en charge votre problème afin que les autres utilisateurs puissent être informés des éventuels soucis.


----------



## Vanton (21 Mai 2015)

Salut Sylvain ! Tu penseras à répondre à mes mails d'il y a 1 mois... ? [emoji6]

J'ai appelé cet aprem pour un échange de bracelet. Et c'était bizarre... Déjà je suis tombé sur une fille avec un fort accent asiatique. Mais qui parlait bien français. C'était juste pas toujours évident à comprendre sans être attentif. 

Elle m'a confirmé que la période pour le renvoi ou l'échange débute bien à partir de la réception et non pas de la facturation. 

Ensuite ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que pour un échange de bracelet Apple demande de payer le nouveau avant de rembourser l'ancien... Je trouve ça un peu gênant ! 

Mais heureusement ils expédient le nouveau avant qu'on doive leur renvoyer l'ancien... Pas besoin de se passer de la montre quelques jours à cause du renvoi. C'est déjà ça. 

Et donc on peut prendre un bracelet plus ou moins cher. Mais uniquement dans la gamme du boîtier. À priori pas possible d'avoir un Sport rose avec une version inox apparemment, puisque cette configuration n'est pas vendue. Même s'il est peut-être possible d'insister ? 

Je soupçonne que le fait de devoir payer le bracelet à l'avance est lié au modèle à maillons à 500€... 

Voilà mon expérience du SAV. Ce n'est pas pour une réparation, mais devant la grande quantité de modèles je pense que je ne serai pas le seul à songer à un échange. Ne serait-ce que pour la taille


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

Pas très cool le S.A.V  pour cette Apple Watch , surtout sur le fait de devoir payer pour de la garantie !!
c'est quand même une avance d'argent


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas très cool le S.A.V  pour cette Apple Watch , surtout sur le fait de devoir payer pour de la garantie !!
> c'est quand même une avance d'argent


C'est la même chose pour les iPhones.


----------



## Argeuh (22 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas très cool le S.A.V  pour cette Apple Watch , surtout sur le fait de devoir payer pour de la garantie !!
> c'est quand même une avance d'argent



Si je ne dis pas de betise, ce n'est pas vraiment un 'problème' qu'il a.
Il veut juste une autre couleur de bracelet.
On est plus dans le changement de choix que dans le problème technique qui sera pris en charge sans frais.
Si tu te rends en Apple Store on ne te demandera jamais un kopeck pour un problème sous garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2015)

Bon avec ce rare beau soleil du Nord... J'ai remarqué que sur un angle prononcé que le reflet du soleil laisser ressortir une aspérité venant de l'intérieur comme si quelque chose fessait pression en un point... En scrutant à l'ombre la montre je ne vois aucun point de pression ou de particule entre la dalle et la vitre... Un défaut de polissage ? Un défaut tout court ? En tout seul les rayons du soleil le fait ressortir... N'ayant pas envie d'avoir un verre qui éclate (moindre choc, chaleur,...), je fais une petite séance de chat, puis avec le service commerciale (0800 046 046... Ou non surtaxé depuis un mobile le 0212380596), on me fait directement un échange à neuf étant dans les 14 jours... Inconvénient j'ai joué de la perceuse dans l'écrin de mon modèle sport pour en faire une base de chargement... On m'indique que cela n'est pas un soucis (super non ?)
Bref j'ai déjà ma commande d'origine remise à jour avec un modèle en attente d'expédition, qui partira des qu'ups aura pris en charge la montre.
Bref comme quand j'avais eu des défauts esthétiques du temps de mon 5S... Sav commercial toujours aussi impect.

Petite précision... J'ai pas d'Apple care +


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Bon avec ce rare beau soleil du Nord... J'ai remarqué que sur un angle prononcé que le reflet du soleil laisser ressortir une aspérité venant de l'intérieur comme si quelque chose fessait pression en un point... En scrutant à l'ombre la montre je ne vois aucun point de pression ou de particule entre la dalle et la vitre... Un défaut de polissage ? Un défaut tout court ? En tout seul les rayons du soleil le fait ressortir... N'ayant pas envie d'avoir un verre qui éclate (moindre choc, chaleur,...), je fais une petite séance de chat, puis avec le service commerciale (0800 046 046... Ou non surtaxé depuis un mobile le 0212380596), on me fait directement un échange à neuf étant dans les 14 jours... Inconvénient j'ai joué de la perceuse dans l'écrin de mon modèle sport pour en faire une base de chargement... On m'indique que cela n'est pas un soucis (super non ?)
> Bref j'ai déjà ma commande d'origine remise à jour avec un modèle en attente d'expédition, qui partira des qu'ups aura pris en charge la montre.
> Bref comme quand j'avais eu des défauts esthétiques du temps de mon 5S... Sav commercial toujours aussi impect.
> 
> Petite précision... J'ai pas d'Apple care +


A priori ca semble plus simple de faire l'échange sans l'Apple care de nos jours... Au moins il n'y a pas le débat sur les clauses de prises en charge...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2015)

Bon petit retour... Alors qu'on m'avait annoncé une expédition lorsque le transporteur aurait pris en charge le colis... J'ai eu le droit à un beau mail à la place m'annonçant 2 à 3 semaines de délais... J'ai donc rappelais le service commercial... Qui m'annonce ne rien pouvoir faire niveau délai... Mais que dans mon cas il est possible que sa bouge... Alors ils ont noté dans mon dossier que je rappel jeudi (pour une livraison au plus tard le vendredi) si sa a pas bougé pour demandais le remboursement... Car il est hors de question que je poireaute encore... Surtout que si on m'avait pas fait cette farce je serais passé direct au remboursement... Pour le coup abusé... Et je sens que mon expérience Apple watch ne fera qu'une semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

Dernier retour... Ne lâchant pas l'affaire et ayant vue que la watch avait était retourné et que rien ne bougé niveau commande... Demande de remboursement... Fin de l'aventure Apple watch... ;-)


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Dernier retour... Ne lâchant pas l'affaire et ayant vue que la watch avait était retourné et que rien ne bougé niveau commande... Demande de remboursement... Fin de l'aventure Apple watch... ;-)


Bah c'est normal, les premiers d'abord, je ne vois pas pourquoi toi tu aurais le droit à un traitement de faveur...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah c'est normal, les premiers d'abord, je ne vois pas pourquoi toi tu aurais le droit à un traitement de faveur...



Si tu avais eu un défaut, tu aurais attendu 3 semaines qu'on te l'échange après tous ce temps d'attente ? De base la montre était commander bien avant ceux encore en attente actuellement sur le même modèle non ?
Lorsque j'avais eu un défaut esthétique de mon 5S, l'échange avait était dans les délais annoncés, ici avec cette montre c'est la débranlade dans tous les services.
Et par rapport à ton commentaire, j'espère que tu aura un problème matériel et que tu te tape de tel délais, on verra si tu tiens le même discours ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

Doublon


----------



## Correy (27 Mai 2015)

On pourrait débattre la dessus indéfiniment mais les 2 points de vue se valent je trouve. D'un coté on peut comprendre qu'Apple rechigne à renvoyer une Apple watch "juste" pour un remplacement alors que beaucoup de monde n'a pas encore été livré mais d'un autre coté on peut considérer qu'un client qui reçoit un produit non conforme et est obligé de le renvoyer équivaut à un client qui n'aurait rien reçu. 
Après de la à totalement renoncer à l'apple watch et à demander le remboursement c'est un peu fort je trouve mais bon c'est à lui de voir ^_^
Par contre le coup de diviser l'attente pour le remplacement par 2 par rapport à une commande normal ça ne rime pas à grand chose, ça revient à garder les inconvénients des 2 solutions mais à ne contenter personne au final


----------



## adixya (27 Mai 2015)

C'est sympa ces consommateurs qui ne savent plus gérer leur frustration, à piaffer d'impatience, hurler au scandale pour obtenir leur produit.

Moi j'ai patienté 1 mois pour mon iMac Retina, j'en n'ai pas fait des caisses, j'ai patienté gentiment et puis voilà, et pourtant je pense que c'est encore plus dur de patienter quand tu claques plusieurs milliers d'euros que quelques centaines, que le livret A fond, que le prélèvement est fait et que le colis passe par la Chine, le Pakistan, la Russie, en faisant des zigzag...

Vraiment un problème de riche, quoi.


----------



## anti2703 (28 Mai 2015)

J'ai appelé lundi 25/05 (qui est férié je rappel)  l'Apple care concernant ma montre qui avait une espèce de buée sous le capteur cardiaque. Je tombe sur une nana vraiment sympa qui m'a confirmé faire partie d'une plateforme au Portugal. Je lui explique le problème, elle me demande une photo que je lui fais parvenir par mail puis je patiente. Je pense qu'elle a demandé l'aval de son responsable puis après quelques minutes elle m'indique que l'on vas procédé à un remplacement. La montre est partis mardi de chez Apple et je l'ai reçus mercredi. Dans mon cas j'ai du laisser une caution par CB puisque j'ai reçus la nouvelle montre avant l'ancienne. Cet échange a été gratuit mais apparement c'était du au fait que j'ai souscrit à l'Apple care +. J'aurais pu procédé à un autre échange ou je renvoyais la montre avant de recevoir la nouvelle sans laisser de caution.
J'ai donc 10 jours pour renvoyer l'ancienne montre sinon je serais débiter de 320€ pour une Apple watch sport 42mm gris sidéral. Ce qui est drôle ce que j'ai reçus ma montre en 24h ouvré alors qu'une commande sur l'Apple store en ligne de ce même modèle nous emmènes en juin/juillet.


----------



## Correy (28 Mai 2015)

adixya a dit:


> C'est sympa ces consommateurs qui ne savent plus gérer leur frustration, à piaffer d'impatience, hurler au scandale pour obtenir leur produit.
> 
> Moi j'ai patienté 1 mois pour mon iMac Retina, j'en n'ai pas fait des caisses, j'ai patienté gentiment et puis voilà, et pourtant je pense que c'est encore plus dur de patienter quand tu claques plusieurs milliers d'euros que quelques centaines, que le livret A fond, que le prélèvement est fait et que le colis passe par la Chine, le Pakistan, la Russie, en faisant des zigzag...
> 
> Vraiment un problème de riche, quoi.



Seulement il a été répété en long et en large qu'Apple souhaitait se positionner sur le segment du luxe avec sa montre. Sauf que qui dit produit de luxe dit clients de luxe avec les exigences, les contraintes et les aspects négatifs qui les accompagnes!! Les gens payent un prix assez indécent pour leur produit il est donc légitime qu'ils attendent un certain niveau de service, de disponibilité et de réactivité de la part d'Apple...


----------



## Argeuh (28 Mai 2015)

Correy a dit:


> Seulement il a été répété en long et en large qu'Apple souhaitait se positionner sur le segment du luxe avec sa montre. Sauf que qui dit produit de luxe dit clients de luxe avec les exigences, les contraintes et les aspects négatifs qui les accompagnes!! Les gens payent un prix assez indécent pour leur produit il est donc légitime qu'ils attendent un certain niveau de service, de disponibilité et de réactivité de la part d'Apple...



Non mais c'est complètement sterile cette discussion!
J'ai payé donc j'ai le droit de faire des caprices, et je n'ai surtout pas envie d'attendre c'est ca?
Tu sais combien de temps tu dois attendre si tu commandes une Porsche ou une Ferrari neuve? Ca se compte en mois, et pas un seul, plutôt entre 6 et 18.
Alors quand on payé 500 ou 1000 euros pour une montre il faut arrêter de se prendre pour le roi du monde.
Apple a volontairement donné des dates de livraison pessimistes, tout le monde est livré en avance par rapport aux previsions mais les gens crient au scandale? C'est fantastique.


----------



## Correy (28 Mai 2015)

Déjà là on est pas en train de parler des commandes en attentes mais d'un cas de remplacement de produits défectueux livrés, le débat ne porte donc pas sur les méthode de production et de distribution mais sur le SAV.
Après il faut comparer ce qui est comparable! Ferrari est sur de la production de très petites séries et les produits fabriqués n'ont aucune comparaison possible que ce soit en terme de taille, de temps de fabrication  ou de coût de revient. La production de l’Apple Watch elle se chiffre en million d'unité et se fait en continue sur des chaines de montage quasiment entièrement automatisée.
Si tu compares l'Apple Watch avec des vêtements de prêt à porter haut de gamme  (ce qui a quand même plus de sens...), je suis pas sur que tu acceptes d'attendre 3 mois une fois que t'as essayé un vêtement en magasin pour qu'on te l'envoi finalement par la poste.
Après je pense que tu m'as mal compris je ne cautionne pas du tout, ces comportements de petits capricieux incapables d'attendre 3 mois sans faire un scandale pour un produit absolument pas vital. Et je suis aussi d'accord avec toi sur le fait que Apple a été particulièrement transparent sur ses dates de livraisons et ce dès le début.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2015)

Oui voilà tout est dit... Je l'ai attendus comme tout le monde en prenant mon mal en passant, ce que je trouve anormale c'est que pour un remplacement suite à un défaut indépendant de ma part... Je doivent me retaper le même délais que ceux qui commande, la pour le coup... Surtout qu'il y a une différence entre la nouvelle arrive sous 48h et 2/3 semaines ensuite ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2015)

Correy a dit:


> La production de l’Apple Watch elle se chiffre en million d'unité et se fait en continue sur des chaines de montage quasiment entièrement automatisée.


C'est fabrique en chine, donc c'est bien loin d'être automatisé... L'intérêt de la Chine, c'est le coup de la main d'œuvre... Aucun intérêt à aller en Chine sur un produit fabrique sur une chaîne en automatique, à part à cumuler les problèmes sans rien gagner..

Un produit fait en Chine est fabriqué par plein de petites mains pas chères...


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

Non mais tous les points de vue se valent. Il n'empêche, si on veut respecter ses acheteurs, si on a livré un produit non conforme, on se dépêche de lui trouver un produit de remplacement.

Je suis chez mon boucher, je commande des trucs, y'a 15 personnes derrière moi, je me rend compte qu'il s'est planté alors qu'il est passé au suivant. Ben je vais mal le prendre de faire la queue derrière les 14 autres là. Sauf que mon boucher est commerçant. Il me voit revenir ou rester, il va finir de servir son client et va s'enquérir d'un problème potentiel et le régler de suite. 

Ça s'appel le SAV, Apple a une bonne réputation là dedans. Parfois elle est assez nulle. Comme là.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est fabrique en chine, donc c'est bien loin d'être automatisé... L'intérêt de la Chine, c'est le coup de la main d'œuvre... Aucun intérêt à aller en Chine sur un produit fabrique sur une chaîne en automatique, à part à cumuler les problèmes sans rien gagner..
> 
> Un produit fait en Chine est fabriqué par plein de petites mains pas chères...


Pensez vous que nos produits fabriquer en France ne soient pas automatiser

la chine automatise , fabrique des moule pour la plasturgie , , l'automatisme industriel a toujours existé


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pensez vous que nos produits fabriquer en France ne soient pas automatiser
> 
> la chine automatise , fabrique des moule pour la plasturgie , , l'automatisme industriel a toujours existé



Effectivement... Mais pour être  donneur d'ordre en Chine, je peut t'assurer qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt à travailler sur un Process très automatisé en Chine... Le seul avantage de la Chine (qui commence à disparaître) c'est son faible taux horaire... 

Dans mon entreprise (très grand groupe français), nous avons commencé à reinternaliser les opérations faites en Asie... En automatisant nos chaînes, nous devenons compétitifs par rapport à des ateliers chinois manuels... Nous supprimons les taux horaires importants français, et nous gagnons en temps de cycle (transports) et en aléas de production (ceux qui ont déjà travaillés avec la Chine savent comme c'est "facile" (mode ironie on)...

Un Process automatise est plus intéressant à mettre en France (ou aux us)... Un Process très manuel est imbattable en Chine... Certaines opérations sont automatisées, c'est certains surtout avec ces quantités... Mais il t a surtout une grande part de main d'œuvre, sinon la Chine ne serait pas intéressante...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Etres compétitifs en France , c'est de renégocier les 35 heures dans les entreprises ,pour les couts de transports , cela est valable sur les grosses pièces , sur de de la production de petites pièces le couts de transport n'est pas important .
Tu travail dans quel domaine Moumou92 ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Etres compétitifs en France , c'est de renégocier les 35 heures dans les entreprises ,pour les couts de transports , cela est valable sur les grosses pièces , sur de de la production de petites pièces le couts de transport n'est pas important .
> Tu travail dans quel domaine Moumou92 ?


Je suis aujourd'hui en charge de la partie industrielle (stratégie make or buy, compétitivité, et problèmes techniques) pour un site de production aéronautique. 

J'étais avant ça beaucoup plus technique (ingénieur matériaux pour l'exploitation du gaz naturel...

J'ai quelques expériences avec des anecdotes que je pourrais te raconter avec la Chine, qui se trouve souvent être plutôt de mauvais calcul d'économies... Je ne dit pas qu'il ne faut pas le faire, je dit juste que ça doit être bien réfléchi et que ce n'est pas gagnât à tous les coups... Il faut que la structure de côuts : la complexité et la maturité du sous traitant soient adaptés au transfert...


----------



## Correy (18 Juin 2015)

Bon fin de mes aventures avec le SAV aujourd'hui. Finalement je procède comme prévu au remboursement et j'irai la racheter en apple store dès que possible. La nana m'a spontanément proposé un geste commercial en dédommagement pour le désagrément occasionné. Comme d'habitude le SAV est au top et ils sont toujours sympa et compréhensif même si leurs procédures manque un peu de souplesse par moment.


----------



## jackpote (10 Juillet 2015)

De quel hauteur est le geste commercial ? Merci


----------



## adixya (10 Juillet 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Etres compétitifs en France , c'est de renégocier les 35 heures dans les entreprises ,pour les couts de transports , cela est valable sur les grosses pièces , sur de de la production de petites pièces le couts de transport n'est pas important .
> Tu travail dans quel domaine Moumou92 ?


C'est hors sujet ça Jura, il faut clore le topic.


----------



## Oyoel (22 Juillet 2015)

On repart dans le sujet initial merci


----------



## Dukeducon (22 Juillet 2015)

J'ai eu un problème avec ma watch (taptic engine ) je les aient contacté afin de me la faire réparer elle est partit le 17 et aujourd’hui elle est sur le retour par un produit de remplacement, je suppose que c'est une neuve? (et j’avais un problème de cover sur mon ipad ils m'en ont envoyer un gratuitement.)


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2015)

A voir a la réception


----------



## Yosh34 (23 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour

Ça fait 1 semaine que j'ai un problème avec mon AW sport 42mm noir.

Elle me demande sans cesse le MDP pour la déverrouiller , comme si elle n'etait plus à mon poignet
Obligé de supprimer le verrouillage 

RDV pris à l'Apple store de Montpellier Lundi 27.07.

Quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler d'un problème de ce genre?


----------



## Vanton (23 Juillet 2015)

Tu ne la porterais pas trop lâche ?


----------



## Yosh34 (23 Juillet 2015)

Non au contraire , serrée voir très serrée (pour voir si c'était ça le problème )

Mais je me suis décidé à faire appel au chat Apple .

Alice m'a fait désactiver la détection du poignet , et comme par magie , tout est rentré dans l'ordre (c'était y'a 15min ) 
Il y avait un autre souci , l'app activité ne prenait plus en compte la position debout .

Après le chat , il a fallut quelques minutes pour que la détection se fasse normalement .

Problèmes résolus ! 
Annulation du rdv a l'Apple store ...

Étrange , mais content que tout rentre dans l'ordre !

PS: j'avait installé iOS 9 bêta sur mon iPhone 6 plus , puis revenu à iOS 8 car trop d'app incompatible .
J'ai l'impression que c'est ce qui a declanché les soucis avec la watch.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2015)

Content pour toi que tes problèmes soient réglés


----------



## Yosh34 (23 Juillet 2015)

Oh oui moi aussi ! 
J'avais pas envi de l'envoyer en SAV LoL


----------



## Yosh34 (23 Juillet 2015)

Fausse joie 
En réactivant la détection du poignet, le problème est revenu  
Je viens de dejumeler la watch et la jumeler à nouveau ....
Le problème reste entier ... 
Seule solution pour l'instant , désactiver la détection du poignet ... 
J'ai vais prendre rdv a l'Apple store pour éclaircir tout ça , et me donner des pistes qui ne me sont pas venues à l'esprit .


----------



## Vanton (24 Juillet 2015)

La détection du poignet c'est pour l'allumage auto de l'écran ou c'est bêtement le truc qui détecte si tu l'as au poignet ? Parce que dans le second cas c'est assez logique qu'elle ne te demande pas le code si elle n'est pas à même de savoir si tu la portes...


----------



## Yosh34 (24 Juillet 2015)

Détails du réglage :
Détection du poignet > off
Code de deverouillage > on 
-> plus de code à faire à chaque levé du poignet , mais pas de code non plus si je retire la montre .

Détection > On
Code > On 
-> demande du code pour chaque consultation de la montre .

Petite précision , dans l'app Activité, le cercle Bleu "Me Lever" ne fonctionne pas , la watch ne détecte pas quand je me lève .
Et dans le cardiofrequence-metre , les relevés ne se font plus en automatique (9h entre deux relevés)

J'ai chatté à nouveau au SAV 
On en a conclu qu'il y avait un risque que ce soit matériel plutôt que logiciel .

J'ai rdv mardi à l'Apple store .
Je reviendrais donner des News ici ^^


----------



## stefff13 (2 Septembre 2015)

Mon pb vitre cassée suite à une chute.
Apple store Aix en Provence la réparation ne se fait pas c'est un remplacement direct. Mais la gestion se fait ...    Au Pays Bas !!! .Donc délais 1 semaine a 10 jours le temps de l'envois et la réception d'une nouvelle . Bref surprenant cette gestion pourquoi pas un remplacement immédiat avec une gestion locale ?.
Plus que quelques jours à attendre mais je reste dubitatif du process.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Mon pb vitre cassée suite à une chute.
> Apple store Aix en Provence la réparation ne se fait pas c'est un remplacement direct. Mais la gestion se fait ...    Au Pays Bas !!! .Donc délais 1 semaine a 10 jours le temps de l'envois et la réception d'une nouvelle . Bref surprenant cette gestion pourquoi pas un remplacement immédiat avec une gestion locale ?.
> Plus que quelques jours à attendre mais je reste dubitatif du process.



En quoi cela vous surprend ?


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

C'est étrange que le store n'ait pas un petit stock en effet.

Après tout, il n'y a que 12 boîtiers différents (et même 8 si on ne compte pas les Edition qui sont un peu à part). Soit beaucoup moins de déclinaisons que pour les iPhone (le 6 est dispo en trois capacités, 3 couleurs et 2 tailles, soit 18 références) !

Et les iPhone sont généralement en stock. Alors pourquoi pas ces petites montres ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est étrange que le store n'ait pas un petit stock en effet.
> 
> Après tout, il n'y a que 12 boîtiers différents (et même 8 si on ne compte pas les Edition qui sont un peu à part). Soit beaucoup moins de déclinaisons que pour les iPhone (le 6 est dispo en trois capacités, 3 couleurs et 2 tailles, soit 18 références) !
> 
> Et les iPhone sont généralement en stock. Alors pourquoi pas ces petites montres ?



Oui en effet , je n'avais pas vu cela ainsi


----------



## stefff13 (3 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> En quoi cela vous surprend ?



Non c'est votre question qui me surprend . L'employé semblait aussi gêné que moi de cette situation ou sur place le diagnostique est posé , la résolution par une neuve est la norme ( dans mon cas car tout le reste fonctionne) Pourquoi le client n'est pas dépanne tout de suite ( en plus cela ferai rentrer de la trésorerie immédiatement) . On attend l'envois au pays bas, traitement des services puis enfin l'envois à l'apple store en France. Bref le client attend inutilement 7 à 10 jours ( voir plus) .


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2015)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas logique du tout


----------



## stefff13 (7 Septembre 2015)

Bon voila 10 jours sans, on m'avait dit 7 à 10 jours . La montre est toujours au Pays Bas d’après le tech de l'Apple store ils font des tests pour soit réparer soit envoyer une neuve. Mon interlocuteur n'est pas capable de me donner une date de retour !!!  . tout simplement hallucinant j’espère une expédition cette semaine pour l'avoir d ici fin de cette semaine.
Bref la gestion du SAV est lamentable   Il m’insupporte après que l'on m ais donné une date  de retour, qu un échange produit serai fait ( d'ou l' acceptation de la réparation) et que l'on m'annonce après le temps donné ( déjà très long !!) qu il est impossible de donner une nouvelle date de retour et que l’échange par une neuve n'est pas systématique 

On me dit d'attendre un email de leur part afin de la récupérer . Lors de cette appel j'ai cru avoir la  sensation que mon appel dérangé Bref on me recommander de prendre contact seulement une fois que  je reçois un message de leur part. 
Attendre ok mais c'est comme un rdv si on est en retard on prévient ( je déteste ceux qui ne respecte pas ces règles de politesse).

pas content pas content pas content !!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour

essayer de téléphoner en demandant a parler a un responsable et en expliquant que vous en avez besoin


----------



## fousfous (8 Septembre 2015)

Oui dans ce genre de situation le plus simple c'est d'avoir un de leur supérieur, ils ont une plus grande marge de manoeuvre.


----------



## stefff13 (8 Septembre 2015)

Aujourd’hui le SAV m'ont contacté suite au commentaire laisser sur leur questionnaire qu ils vous envoie après votre passage à l'apple store. J'avais fait remarquer malgré l’accueil courtois et la compétence du techn je regrettais cette gestion via Pays bas.

Il voulait savoir si depuis ce temps j’étais satisfait ( il pensait que ma montre était revenu) , je lui est donc informer que ma montre etait tj Là haut dans le brouillard et que je n'avais pas d'autres infos.
Apres recherche ma montre et sur le RETOUR en transit donc je vais l'avoir fin de cette semaine . 
Bref 1 semaine de retard cela me conviens parfaitement.
Bref il pris ma remarque en tant que tel " qu'une gestion locale serai un plus " ce qui devrai etre le cas dans l'avenir 

L'histoire semble toucher à sa fin car 15 jours sans elle me manque cette breloque inutile !!!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Aujourd’hui le SAV m'ont contacté suite au commentaire laisser sur leur questionnaire qu ils vous envoie après votre passage à l'apple store. J'avais fait remarquer malgré l’accueil courtois et la compétence du techn je regrettais cette gestion via Pays bas.
> 
> Il voulait savoir si depuis ce temps j’étais satisfait ( il pensait que ma montre était revenu) , je lui est donc informer que ma montre etait tj Là haut dans le brouillard et que je n'avais pas d'autres infos.
> Apres recherche ma montre et sur le RETOUR en transit donc je vais l'avoir fin de cette semaine .
> ...



C'est une bonne nouvelle pour vous


----------



## stefff13 (11 Septembre 2015)

Fin de semaine et toujours pas contacter .. J'ai tenté en vain de les  joindre par tel aujourd’hui , ils ne répondent pas . Je passerais demain matin en boutique car si elle en transit depuis mardi des Pays Bas elle doit être a ce jour dans la boutique à Aix en Provence  .


----------



## stefff13 (12 Septembre 2015)

Passage ce matin a l apple store toujours rien ., surement courant semaine prochaine. Que dire  ? ...
Cela semblais se terminer et je débute une 3 semaines . Inutile de vous dire que je rage et commence à perdre mon calme.
Je croise les doigts pourun retour  la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Septembre 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Passage ce matin a l apple store toujours rien ., surement courant semaine prochaine. Que dire  ? ...
> Cela semblais se terminer et je débute une 3 semaines . Inutile de vous dire que je rage et commence à perdre mon calme.
> Je croise les doigts pourun retour  la semaine prochaine.


En même temps ça reste une montre , rien de vitale...


----------



## stefff13 (12 Septembre 2015)

Bien d'accord avec toi, mais le sujet est de faire partager son expérience avec le SAV  qui ici montre ses lacunes.


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En même temps ça reste une montre , rien de vitale...


Celle la est particulièrement vitale quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Celle la est particulièrement vitale quand même...



Le prix étant , le S.A.V  devrait être a le hauteur


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le prix étant , le S.A.V  devrait être a le hauteur


Bah je dirais pas de chance la parce que je trouve le SAV Apple toujours à la hauteur.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah je dirais pas de chance la parce que je trouve le SAV Apple toujours à la hauteur.



Oui mais la c'est pas le cas 

Il faut le reconnaitre


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2015)

Oui je ne contredis pas hein  Je dis juste qu'il n'a pas de chance.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui je ne contredis pas hein  Je dis juste qu'il n'a pas de chance.



Je suis de ton avis


----------



## stefff13 (13 Septembre 2015)

j'ai trouvé une page sur Apple ou on peut voir son statut de la réparation. Pour mon cas la réparation a été effectue le 4/09/2015 ( pour mon cas cela semble être un échange)et le départ des Pays Bas  vers l'Apple store Aix en Provence date du 7/09/15 . Surprenant qu il ne l'ont pas reçu courant semaine dernière avec un peu de chance c'est un retard de colis. Bref une preuve de plus que cette gestion via Pays Bas et une politique désastreuse vouée à des délais  non respectés ou à des colis perdus. 
Expérience avec la watch pour le SAV s'avère plus que décevante. Si cette politique de gestion via les Pays bas perdure je ne serai surement pas le dernier à en pâtir .
Je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite je pense des demain, car si pas de colis reçu, surement colis perdu .


----------



## stefff13 (14 Septembre 2015)

toujours rien, apple store aix injoignable y a t il un numéro de tel national pour tenter de faire bouger les choses ?

Je suis surpris de l'attitude de Apple je pensais qu il était au top pour le SAV , pas de proposition d'attente avec un échange, pas d'appel ( sauf celui de la semaine dernière pour l’enquête de de qualité qui laissé plus qu'entendre que le tel serait au plus tard a la fin de la semaine dernière) .

bref ce week end je sens que je vais pousser ma gueulante à l'apple store


----------



## jackpote (14 Septembre 2015)

C'est trop fou comme histoire. Bon courage


----------



## fousfous (14 Septembre 2015)

0805 540 003

Et demande un responsable, la ça va aller vite.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2015)

jackpote a dit:


> C'est trop fou comme histoire. Bon courage



Oui en effet


----------



## stefff13 (14 Septembre 2015)

Si demain en milieu d'apm je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles je tenterai cela


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2015)

Putain j'aurais déjà gueule 10 fois et ceux après 1 journée... Tu es bien sympa moi je te le dis !


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> Si demain en milieu d'apm je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles je tenterai cela


Ça ne sert à rien d'attendre, appelle dés que tu peux.


----------



## stefff13 (15 Septembre 2015)

reçu ce matin un mail m'invitant à recuperer ma montre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ENFIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> reçu ce matin un mail m'invitant à recuperer ma montre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ENFIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN



Profite en pour pousser une bonne gueulante


----------



## stefff13 (16 Septembre 2015)

ca y es retour sur mon bras . 

Le prix n'est pas 261 euros mais 249 euros ( modèle sport)
fin de ce malheureux épisode du SAV


----------



## skippi (17 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir, mon expérience du SAV sur mon Apple Watch avec bracelet mailles acier 42 mm : une belle montre quand on me l'a livrée en juin !

Malheureusement après moins de 3 mois d'utilisation j'étais assez déçu : un bracelet acier qui vieillit avec de multiples rayures sur le fermoir, et une fissure apparue sur l'écran de la montre (vous avez dit saphir ?) sans aucun choc dessus ni trace d'impact ...

Bref j'ai appelé Apple Care et pris rendez à l'Apple Store pour leur dire que j'étais assez mécontent du vieillissement accéléré d'une montre m'ayant coûté plus de 1000€.

Réponses de l'Apple Store :
- pour le bracelet c'est normal (sic), il frotte contre votre bureau quand vous travaillez sur votre ordinateur (resic). Apres quelques minutes de discussions assez tendues (j'ai un autre bracelet similaire sur une montre de marque, en parfait état après plusieurs années), l'équipe du Genius Bar finit par avouer que c'est effectivement anormal : échange sous garantie accepté !
- pour la fissure sur la montre, envoi au centre SAV qui me rappelle deux jours après pour me dire que je peux faire jouer ma garantie AppleCare+ pour 75€ et avoir une montre neuve en échange. J'ai beau leur dire que le dommage n'est pas accidentel mais relève d'un défaut, je n'ai pas gain de cause pour faire jouer la garantie classique et finit par accepter de guerre lasse ... 

Au final je vais avoir une montre et son bracelet neuf en échange pour 75€ et il me faut attendre 10 jours pour sa livraison ... Impression mitigée tant pour le SAV que pour l'impression de piètre qualité de l'objet qui en ressort, et ce même si je suis parfaitement content des fonctions offertes par cette montre. 

Je conseille au final d'investir dans une AW sport qui offrira ces fonctions à un moindre coût. Par ailleurs je déconseille fortement l'achat du bracelet acier, qui est certes une très belle pièce mais dont le vieillissement accéléré est inacceptable. J'utiliserai au quotidien un bracelet sport blanc.

Bien à vous,

Skippi


----------



## fousfous (18 Septembre 2015)

L'acier résiste très mal aux rayures, c'est pas pour ça que c'est une vieillissement accéléré, des rayures ça arrives sur n'importe quelle objet et ça ne diminue pas sa durée de vie ni son utilisation.


----------



## Dead head (26 Septembre 2015)

J'ai acheté mon Apple Watch fin juin, avec l'extension de garantie Apple Care. J'ai mis à jour l'OS hier.

Depuis, j'ai un souci avec SIRI sur la montre (voir dans ces forums SIRI sur Apple Watch). J'ai donc appelé l'assistance d'Apple cet après-midi. Comme toujours, la personne qui m'a répondu était fort aimable. Mais comme souvent quand j'appelle l'assistance, on m'a répondu qu'on n'avait jamais eu connaissance d'un problème tel que le mien. Après 40 minutes de tentatives diverses (déjumelage, rejumelage, etc.), le problème n'a pu être résolu bien qu'on m'ait passé un "supérieur hiérarchique".

Je me demande si l'Apple Care n'est pas plus utile pour un problème matériel que pour un souci logiciel.


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2015)

Bah oui pour un problème logiciel (surtout siri qui se fait à distance) ils ne peuvent pas réparer le code comme ça. Alors que quand c'est matériel un échange et c'est repartit.


----------



## Lau_annecy (28 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous fais par de mon expérience concernant le sav sur une Apple Watch Sport 42mm. J'ai acheté ce produit le 08 septembre à l'Apple store de Lyon. Pendant 2 semaines ras le bonheur. Début de semaine dernière ma montre s'est éteinte alors qu'elle était chargé. Cette dernière alterne logo et écran noir. J'appelle le sav lundi dernier où l'on me propose de retourner dans le magasin d'achat... C'est con je n'habite pas Lyon... Ou de faire passer un transporteur. Je fais donc ce choix sauf que depuis lundi dernier aucune nouvelle d'Apple qui doit me faire suivre le bon de transport pour que j'appelle ups.

Bref je trouve cela moyen, mauvais et indigne de l'image que souhaite donner Apple.

Si jamais vous avez une idée pour redémarrer la montre je suis preneur.

Vous l'avez compris, je suis très déçu...


----------



## jackpote (28 Septembre 2015)

Aucun SAV se passe en Apple Store ? 

Ma watch s'écaille au niveau extrême du boîtier contre le début de l'écran. 

Je doit être sur Paris ce week-end. Si je passe dans un Apple Store, ils peuvent le prendre en charge ?


----------



## stefff13 (28 Septembre 2015)

Lau_annecy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vous fais par de mon expérience concernant le sav sur une Apple Watch Sport 42mm. J'ai acheté ce produit le 08 septembre à l'Apple store de Lyon. Pendant 2 semaines ras le bonheur. Début de semaine dernière ma montre s'est éteinte alors qu'elle était chargé. Cette dernière alterne logo et écran noir. J'appelle le sav lundi dernier où l'on me propose de retourner dans le magasin d'achat... C'est con je n'habite pas Lyon... Ou de faire passer un transporteur. Je fais donc ce choix sauf que depuis lundi dernier aucune nouvelle d'Apple qui doit me faire suivre le bon de transport pour que j'appelle ups.
> 
> ...



c clair que la gestion du SAV avec l'apple watch est désastreuse bon courage !!


----------



## Lau_annecy (28 Septembre 2015)

J'ai eu réponse cet après midi alléluia !!!!! Donc UPS est passé la montre ce soir maintenant on va voir combien de temps pour voir ma précieuse revenir.... À suivre...


----------



## skippi (29 Septembre 2015)

Bon courage ... Nous sommes le 29/09 et j'attends toujours ma montre de remplacement déposée à l'Apple Store du Louvre (Paris) le 10/09. Envoi au centre de réparation qui me confirme le 16/09 qu'elle sera remplacée. Pas de nouvelles et pas de montre depuis malgré de multiples relances


----------



## jackpote (29 Septembre 2015)

J'ai eu Apple au téléphone ce matin. La personne au téléphone me confirme qu'en Apple Store ils pourront me remplacer la montre car ils ont du stock. 

Bizarre


----------



## skippi (4 Octobre 2015)

skippi a dit:


> Bon courage ... Nous sommes le 29/09 et j'attends toujours ma montre de remplacement déposée à l'Apple Store du Louvre (Paris) le 10/09. Envoi au centre de réparation qui me confirme le 16/09 qu'elle sera remplacée. Pas de nouvelles et pas de montre depuis malgré de multiples relances



Épilogue : appel de l'Apple Store mercredi matin : bonjour, vous pouvez venir chercher votre montre à l'Apple Store aujourd'hui  

Je passe en fin d'après-midi après le boulot et on me reçoit en m'expliquant un peu gêné que ma montre a été perdue par le centre de réparation. Voilà qui explique le délai ! On me propose alors d'en choisir une toute neuve dans le magasin en remplacement ... Fair Play j'accepte ;-)

Comme seule la montre était perdue (un bracelet acier neuf m'avait été restitué à part le 17/09), j'ai gagné un bracelet de plus ainsi que le coffret complet avec adaptateur et cable de recharge, offert à titre de compensation pour le retard. 

Tout est bien qui finit bien  Merci Apple !

--Skippi


----------



## stefff13 (5 Octobre 2015)

remercie apple ?? c’était la moindre des choses de vous en fournir une autre ou de vous rembourser ...
Comme je le disais pour mon cas, ces va et viens au Pays bas sont une perte de temps et de risque de perte de colis.
Une confirmation de plus que cette gestion SAV en dehors du territoire est d'une stupidité qui met à mal un SAV


----------



## stefff13 (5 Octobre 2015)

oulala les "fotes" d'ortho !! je suis  désolé peut plus editer
.


----------



## todoweb (27 Octobre 2015)

J'ai profité de mon voyage aux US pour passer dans les Apple Store de NY (3) et Montreal . Sur ce dernier, peu de monde j'ai donc demandé une assistance car le bouton a du jeu. Après longue discussion sur ce qu'est un jeu acceptable, il me prends ma montre le la désynchronise et remplit un dossier . Chouette, il me l'a change ! Ben non il voulait l'envoyer en réparation... Je lui répète que je suis en france donc il me rend la montre . Sur ce il me dit qu'une fois par semaine, je dois prendre une douche avec et jouer avec les boutons pour enlever la poussière . Un peu surpris . 

Pour finir, j'espérais un échange de Montre, ça sera une réparation, et je dois pour cela la laisser dans un Apple Store . Je crains les délais que vous annoncez ...


----------



## todoweb (27 Octobre 2015)

Ps concernant la garantie, j'ai acheté la montre à Los Angeles, donc pas de soucis sur ce point


----------



## fousfous (27 Octobre 2015)

Pourquoi vouloir à tout prix une nouvelle neuve? Une réparation c'est ce qui me semble normal et le plus écologique...


----------



## todoweb (27 Octobre 2015)

Ce n'est pas à tout prix, c'est le temps de réparation qui semble long sur les watch. Et pour l'écologie, je ne suis pas certain que l'aller retour aux US en avion d'une montre de quelques grammes soit écolo


----------



## Vanton (27 Octobre 2015)

Me semble qu'ils ne les réparent pas en plus...


----------



## todoweb (27 Octobre 2015)

Bon, et comme j'ai une petite rayure sur l'écran, l'échange m'arrangerait...


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

De nouvelles du SAV Apple pour la watch ? Comment ce passe les réparations à l'heure actuel ? Échange standard en Apple Store physique ?


----------



## Epoque (21 Janvier 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> De nouvelles du SAV Apple pour la watch ? Comment ce passe les réparations à l'heure actuel ? Échange standard en Apple Store physique ?



En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pris rendez-vous au Genius Bar pour un défaut du Taptic Engine de ma Watch, achetée le 1er décembre. Constatation sur place, diagnostic aussi, mais pas de réparation sur place, ni d'échange, la watch est envoyée en dépôt pour re-diagnostic et réparation. 
Si je me fie au suivi SAV sur le site, c'est un produit de remplacement qui m'a été renvoyé, je confirmerai ça aujourd'hui ou demain quand je l'aurai récupéré.
Donc à priori, en l'absence d'autres infos, je penche pour une gestion hors Store de la Watch


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

Merci. 

Au départ je pensais que cet pratique était dû au manque de stock ... 
Mais finalement non


----------



## Epoque (21 Janvier 2016)

Je confirme donc qu'Apple n'a pas réparé ma Watch, c'est passé en échange, mon ancienne était sortie de prod semaine 39, celle que j'ai récupéré semaine 52... Étonnant qu'il n'y ai pas eu réparation pour un simple problème de Taptic Engine, c'était juste un module à changer...


----------



## fousfous (21 Janvier 2016)

Je pense que l'échange c'est pour dissuader ceux qui abusent de la gentillesse d'Apple

Ça fait depuis longtemps qu'Apple ne répare plus


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

Comment t'es revenue la nouvelle watch ? Avec des bracelets Neuf + boîtier neuf ou simplement le boîtier ?


----------



## Epoque (21 Janvier 2016)

Échange du boitier uniquement, j'avais conservé mon bracelet.


----------



## jackpote (21 Janvier 2016)

Ok. Merci


----------



## Vanton (21 Janvier 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Je pense que l'échange c'est pour dissuader ceux qui abusent de la gentillesse d'Apple
> 
> Ça fait depuis longtemps qu'Apple ne répare plus


C'est pour ça qu'après 6 échanges de ce putain d'iPhone 5 j'ai décidé d'être très sage et de garder mon 5S sans embêter Apple... [emoji56] On sait jamais, qu'à l'avenir ils retombent sur mon historique et que ça joue en ma défaveur en cas de litige...

Cela dit le fait que mon 5S n'ait pas vraiment de problème est un facteur très important dans ma décision de ne pas le renvoyer pour échange... [emoji1] Ce qui était tout sauf le cas pour le 5 qui m'en a fait voir...

Pour les watch il était évident qu'ils ne les répareraient pas. Globalement si le produit n'a pas de vis apparente c'est échange direct en cas de problème. L'Apple watch inaugurant un semblant d'étanchéité, c'est même encore plus logique qu'ils n'y touchent pas.


----------



## Mcbm (19 Juillet 2017)

Je voudrais pousser un gros coup de gueule contre le SAV de l'Apple Watch. J'ai une Apple Watch inox première génération achetée en Mai 2016. Il y a 3/4 semaines, elle s'est mise a déconner, elle s'éteint et rallume toute seule sans aucune raisons. Je contacte le SAV, leur explique le problème. La personne demande a supérior advisor ou une truc comme ça et revient vers moi pour me dire qu'ils la prenaient en réparation dans le cadre de la garantie consommateur, jusque la tout va bien. 
Quand elle a été rendu dans le centre de réparation, elle a été testée pendant une journée et demi ou il en est ressortit qu'elle n'avait aucun soucis et que les techniciens n'avaient pas réussi a reproduire le problème et qu'ils me la renvoyaient.

A la réception de la montre, je le reconnecter avec mon iPhone sans remettre ma sauvegarde. Pendant environ 1 heure, pas de problèmes, je me suis c'est bon, elle fonctionne normalement. Et en faite non, elle a fini par s'éteindre et se rallumer toute seule comme une grande. 
Je recontacte le SAV, leur explique la situation, nouvelle demande de réparation, retour dans leur centre de réparation, nouveaux tests et  même résultat qu'a la première réparation " impossible de reproduire le problème, produit d'origine expédié " alors que la personne m'avait dit qu'elle aurait été remplacée, ce qui n'est visiblement pas le cas.

En voyant le résultat, j'appelle a nouveau le SAV pour avoir des explications. La seule solution qu'on m'a proposé, c'est de la renvoyer a nouveau en réparation dés que je la reçois. 

La renvoyer en réparation parce qu'ils n'ont pas été foutu de se rendre compte qu'elle déconne, est complètement absurde. Cette foie-ci, elle ne repartira pas, je n'ai pas l'intention de la récupérer quand le livreur d'UPS passera pour me la rendre, il repartira avec le colis et elle ira ou ils veulent. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir une Apple Watch qui ne fonctionne pas correctement.

Je suis vraiment très déçu par le SAV, si elle avait été abimée et que j'avais inventé un problème pour la faire échanger, la OK, je comprendrais mais ce n'est pas le cas, elle est comme neuve et le problème est bien présent. Pour moi l'expérience Apple Watch est terminée et peut être même Apple tout court. J'en ai assez de n'être bon qu'a mettre la main au porte feuille pour acheter des appareils qui sont certes de bonne qualité et qui fonctionnent correctement dans l'ensemble mais je ne veux pas non plus être plus bête que j'en ai l'air.


----------



## zouloutango (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais vous faire part de mon expérience sur le SAV de l'Apple Watch.

Propriétaire d'une S0 acier, elle a depuis WatchOS 4.0 perdu énormément d'autonomie, avec un passage en mode réserve aux alentours de 18h (alors que je la passe le matin vers 8h). Je contacte le SAV par chat, qui fait des essais préliminaires à distance, et ne remarque rien d'anormal. Il me programme un rendez-vous au Genius Bar, qui prend en charge la montre en prévoyant 80€ de frais pour changement de batterie (hors garantie, la montre ayant plus de deux ans).

10 jours plus tard, c'est à dire hier à la réception de la montre, je réalise à ma grande surprise que pour le montant du changement de batterie, Apple me l'a remplacée par une S2 acier flambant neuve.

Donc comparativement à la mauvaise expérience de Mcbm, je suis vraiment content de la prise en charge...


----------



## ToXiiK (8 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour ,

Vous êtes très chanceux , il y a de grandes chances qu'il s'agisse d'une erreur de la part d'Apple.


----------

